# JAGER Meat Donations



## JAGER (Feb 26, 2010)

We plan to harvest another 100+ hogs during the month of March as farmers begin planting corn. Anyone wanting to fill their freezer may call Mossey Creek Outdoors in Dawson, Georgia (35 miles north of Albany) to make a request. Please contact Angel or Dan Redmond @ 229-995-4109 for all coordination.

We will only deliver the number of hogs requested each day to Mossey Creek. The processor charges $45 to skin and quarter. Just bring a cooler large enough to transport your pork home. Full processing, wrapping and sausage are also available. Call Mossey Creek for prices and details.

Mossey Creek Outdoors, LLC
2788 Americus Hwy.
Dawson, GA 39842
229-995-4109 
www.mosseycreek.net



> You could always process them yourself and donate the meat to the homeless in your area city. I know Columbus has homeless kitchens that would take it.



The Georgia Department of Agriculture (GDA) Meat Inspection section is partially funded by and receives constant oversight by the US Department of Agriculture (USDA). The Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) is held to USDA standards as a requirement to have a State Meat Inspection program.

In 2006, I contacted 'Hunters for the Hungry' about regulations concerning feral swine handling for their donation program. The USDA FSIS has ruled that all swine are amenable to the Federal Meat Inspection Act and even if donated are considered to be in commerce, therefore all animals must be processed under inspection at an official establishment. This would entail examining the animal alive, at rest and in motion from both sides before passing the animal for slaughter. 

Hogs killed on a farm with a bullet are not eligible for donation. I asked USDA FSIS for the ability to exempt these animals either as game animals or specifically for use to donate to food banks. Their response was NO due to swine brucellosis and pseudorabies. 

Feral hogs CANNOT be legally donated to food banks like deer.



> Don't you think he wouldn't need to be posting this on here if he knew where to take them in the first place? At least with me, I know who will take them before I shoot them!



We killed 812 hogs last year and expect to kill over 1,000 during 2010. We feed a large number of people in this state for free and are more than happy to do so.

However, our loyalty is with the farming community. The number of hogs which will be eaten is not the determining factor of how many hogs are killed. The mission is to immediately solve the farmer's crop damage problem in one night. The goal is to kill every hog entering the field, whether a 30 pound shoat or a 300 pound boar. Even high-volume removal only solves the problem for a short time until another group of hogs moves down the creek or river system to cause future crop damage. 

We make every effort to donate our harvest each night. But we have no problem dropping them at the bottom of a hole if our removal methods exceed our walk-in cooler space. Our moral obligation is to the farmer and the landowner. 

---JAGER


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just added a bookmark for this one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2010)

How much is the cost if folks want to just pick up a hog, as is, to take home to process?


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 26, 2010)

I could use some sausage


----------



## JAGER (Feb 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How much is the cost if folks want to just pick up a hog, as is, to take home to process?



Not a single penny. Just take it off our truck and put it on yours. The processor doesn't have the cooler space to hang hogs whole when field dressed so you will need to pick it up at first light when we drop off.

---JAGER


----------



## Darrenmd (Feb 27, 2010)

Jager.... I donate a lot of my meat to needing families..... A few of them supply other families.... Let me know and I will have them come pick a few up..... Thanks


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 27, 2010)

I will say I never have a problem getting rid of any hog. Any small town will have numerous people  willing to take one.
Instead of advertising here get with small businesses in small towns, they will know who wants meat...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 27, 2010)

JAGER said:


> We plan to harvest another 100+ hogs during the month of March as farmers begin planting corn. Anyone wanting to fill their freezer may call Mossey Creek Outdoors in Dawson, Georgia (35 miles north of Albany) to make a request. Please contact Angel or Dan Redmond @ 229-995-4109 for all coordination.
> 
> We will only deliver the number of hogs requested each day to Mossey Creek. The processor charges $45 to skin and quarter. Just bring a cooler large enough to transport your pork home. Full processing, wrapping and sausage are also available. Call Mossey Creek for prices and details.
> 
> ...



Great job once again Jager!  Thanks for offering this again to the good forum folks like you did last summer.  What an outstanding service you provide to farmers & to those who need or want hogs for feeding their families.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 27, 2010)

Jäger,

I don't know who-n-all was up around 5 this morning, but it was good to hear o'neill talking about your operation!

Keep on bustin' 'em!

Sorry the other thread got busted, it started off with some good stuff!


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 27, 2010)

Kill them jager---the more the better


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread has been cleaned up. Now, if ya`ll want to continue, take it to a PM. If not, some of ya`ll are gonna have to find another place to argue.


----------



## irocz2u (Feb 27, 2010)

if  you  was  closer  i  take  you  up  on that


----------



## JackJack77 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think Jager and his crew are misunderstood...farmers call guys like them in when there is a hog PROBLEM...in other words, that particular area he and his crew/clients is hunting is over ran with feral hogs to the point where it needs immediate over night results because of crop damage. Im not bashing anyone all im saying is think of it like this, Jager predicts to kill 1000+ feral hogs this year. In this year alone hogs will reproduce 10 fold that at least so every hog dogger on this forum should not lose any sleep over thinkin he is eradicating hogs, because it just will not happen. There is too many and they reproduce too quick for permanent eradication.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 27, 2010)

Nic, if it should feel the need to close, could you leave the first parts of this and the other threads? As read only...

IMHO, they both seemed to start well, followed by a concerted effort to sabotag.

Disclosure: I do not personally know any of the people in this or the recently closed thread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> Nic, if it should feel the need to close, could you leave the first parts of this and the other threads? As read only...
> 
> IMHO, they both seemed to start well, followed by a concerted effort to sabotag.
> 
> Disclosure: I do not personally know any of the people in this or the recently closed thread.





There is no need to close this one, and it has some good info in it. we`re just gonna start givin` out infractions to those who attempt to derail it. Those who just won`t cooperate, will lose their membership here.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 27, 2010)

A good thing you are doing here with the donations Jager



Especially with the economy the way it is and prices getting so high...every time you blink prices go up...so many things are just downright unaffordable these days.


----------



## earl (Mar 3, 2010)

Is there an alternative to the phone number to contact and place an order ? Or is there a time frame to call in ? I checked the website and couldn't find the hours.


----------



## JAGER (Mar 25, 2010)

We have killed 83 hogs this month. Anyone wanting to fill their freezer may call Mossey Creek Outdoors in Dawson, Georgia (35 miles north of Albany) to pick up some pork. Please contact Angel or Dan Redmond @ 229-995-4109 for all coordination.

Mossey Creek Outdoors
2788 Americus Hwy.
Dawson, GA 39842
229-995-4109 
www.mosseycreek.net

Hogs are already skinned and quartered in the freezer. Just bring a cooler large enough to transport your pork home. Full processing, wrapping and sausage are available. Call Mossey Creek for prices and details. We can't donate anymore hogs until their freezer is empty.

---JAGER


----------



## OlAlabama (Mar 26, 2010)

JAGER said:


> We plan to harvest another 100+ hogs during the month of March as farmers begin planting corn. Anyone wanting to fill their freezer may call Mossey Creek Outdoors in Dawson, Georgia (35 miles north of Albany) to make a request.



I might could drive from my house in central Alabama to pick up a couple fresh killed, if thats possible.  Could a true fresh kill be a reality, and is there a place I could gut, skin and quarter?  Appreciate what you do Mr. Jager.  Wish we had something like yours in Alabama.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 26, 2010)

JAGER said:


> We have killed 83 hogs this month. Anyone wanting to fill their freezer may call Mossey Creek Outdoors in Dawson, Georgia (35 miles north of Albany) to pick up some pork. Please contact Angel or Dan Redmond @ 229-995-4109 for all coordination.
> 
> Mossey Creek Outdoors
> 2788 Americus Hwy.
> ...



Great job, service, & generosity Jager Pro folks!


----------

